# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Aleksandër Moisiu - Si u krijua një legjendë

## ILovePejaa

*Cvaigu më vonë i kujton çastet e fundit të artistit: "Dy ditë më vonë, në vend të provave, qëndrova para arkivolit të tij". Moisiu vdes në mbrëmjen e 22 marsit, në orën 19 e 10 minuta, të vitit l935, në moshën 56-vjeçare. Gazetat e Vjenës, Berlinit, Romës dhe Milanos e publikojnë lajmin në faqet e para*

ERNEST FERIZI
Shkrimeve të shumta, publikimeve dhe monografive për aktorin e madh shqiptar, Aleksandër Moisiu, iu bashkëngjit edhe teksti monografik "Moissi - një legjendë artisti" (Triest - Berlin  New York), i gazetarit dhe kritikut gjerman Rudiger Shaper. Ky tekst, në botim të edicionit "Argon Verlag" - Berlin 2000, sjell të dhëna të reja për jetën dhe veprën e aktorit të madh, njëkohësisht sjell edhe sosh sensacionale. Sido që të jetë, për një artist të madh, për një aktor të papërsëritshëm, siç ishte Aleksandër Miosiu, ka mbetur
shumëçka e pathënë, prandaj librin e R. Shapërit, në momente edhe diskutabël, prtetendon të ndriçojë akoma më shumë jetën artistike, private dhe intime plot peripeci të Moisiut, emri i të cilit, siç thotë autori i teksti, tingëllon si një sirenë homeriane, që të robëron dhe të prek çuditërisht. "Tregimet e mrekullueshme u ndodhin vetëm atyre njerëzve, emrat e të cilëve vështirë shqiptohen"  thoshte Prosper Merime. Edhe publikacioni për Moisiun është tregim i mrekullueshëm, për më shumë, është tregim magjik, i prekshëm i pikëlluar, që i atribuohet emrit të njeriut që jetoi në shekullin XX. 

*Miti për princin Moisi* 

Libri 256 faqesh, i R. Sharpërit është i ndarë në 15 kapituj, dhe ka parathënien: "Më rrëfeni për Moisiun". Autori, Moisiun e quan fantom të shekullit XX, artist, yll të parë gjerman të kohës kur filmi nuk ekzistonte apo nuk përfillej nga masa. Eshtë kjo kohë, kur Moisiu I famshëm kishte afera me femra dhe skandale skenike: Shkrimtari vjenas Heinrich Novak ndahet nga gruaja e tij - artistja Cacilie Lvovsky, nga se ajo e kishte puthur shumë realisht partnerin e saj skenik Aleksandër Moisiun, pikërisht atë artist, i cili mori guxim që si princi Hamlet, me sako, xhemper të zi dhe pallto të paraqitej në skenë. Skandal iritues: Shekspiri i paraqitur me pamje bashkëkohore. Hamleti I Shekspirit ishte një nga rolet më të mëdha të Moisiut, të cilin edhe në jetën private e quanin princ - princ Moisiu, për arsye se, siç mendohej, rridhte nga një familje ballkanase të njohur për pronësi të madhe tokësore, për anije dhe gjeneralë. Si jeta, po ashtu edhe koha pas vdekjes së artistit të madh, u përcoll me pyetje hipotetike, si. p.sh.: sikur të jetonte më gjatë, ku do të jetonte, ose cilin nacionalitet do ta merrte: italian, shqiptar apo do të bëhej amerikan. Dhe pjesa e mbetur nga biografia e tij, është heshtje, heshtje e profetizuar si ajo e Hamletit, të Moisiut - mitit dhe artisti më të madh në mes të dy luftërave botërore. 

*Vdekja definon artistin* 

Vdekja është mashtruese. Vdekja ishte ajo që e definoi artistin. Askush nuk vdiq mbi dërrasat teatrore, aq shpesh dhe me aq përsosmëri aq të bukur si Moisiu. Vetëm në dramën "Kufoma e gjallë" të Tolstoit, në mes viteve 1913 dhe 1935, më shumë se një mijë e pesëqind herë i dha vetes "plumb ". Autori R. Shaper shkruan për aktorin e madh, i cili në pesëmbëdhjetë vjetët e fundit të jetës së tij, thuajse pa ndërpre u gjend nëpër turne, duke kthyer rrallë në vilat e tij, në Tesin dhe Dornbah të Vjenës. Përkitazi më ketë, Moisiu thoshte: "Në përgjithësi, nëpër hotele ndihem më mirë, këtu është njeriu i lire dhe ia lejon lirinë të tjerëve .....". Turneu i fundit, ai tremujor në Itali dhe fjalët e thëna në skenë, ato të rolit të Fedjas së Tolstoit: "Unë ndihem mirë ..... sa ndihem mirë", janë edhe fjalët e fundit të Miosiut... Vjenë, 14 mars 1935, ora 9 e m ë n g j e s i t , Johana Tervin e pret artistin në stacionin e trenit, dy muaj nuk e kishte p a r ë bashkëshortin: asgjë e jashtëzakonshme në 20 vjetët e Bashkëshortësisë së tyre. Ajo dinte se Moisiu flente me femra të tjera, se kishte në Berlin një fëmijë, vajzë nëntëvjeçare me artisten Hertha Hambach. Mirëpo Tervini të gjitha këto I toleronte sepse nuk dëshironte të ia kufizonte lirinë Moisiut, por edhe nga fakti se ishte e bindur që i shoqi do të vdiste nga uria, do të mbetej si fëmijë bonjak, sikur mos ta drejtonte ajo jetën e tij. Treni arrinë në kohë të saktë. Dhe nga treni zbret një trup I molisur duke u mbajtur nga dy burra.. "Kam menduar se këtë natë nuk do ta mbijetoj". Më shumë nuk flet Moisiu. Më datë 22 mars 1935, Moisiu kërkon takëmin e shkrimit. Ai shkruan tri fjalë, vështirë të lexuara: "E dashura apo I dashuri..." kështu fillon letra, e cila ruhet sot e vulosur në Bibliotekën Nacionale të Austrisë, nr. 296546 në Vjenë, me shifren: "Shkrimi I Aleksandër Moisiut, i shkruar 5 orë para vdekjes së tij", Vjenë, 22 mars 1935. Johana Tervini gjatë tërë kohës ndodhet në dhomën e të sëmurit dhe përveç artistit Albert Baserman dhe shkrimtarit Rikard Ber- Hofman, askujt nuk i lejon ta vizitojë bashkëshortin e saj, bile as shkrimtarit të madh Cvaigut, njërit prej miqve më të mirë të Moisiut. Cvaigu më vonë i kujton çastet e fundit të artistit: "Dy ditë më vonë, në vend të provave, qëndrova para arkivolit të tij". Moisiu vdes në mbrëmjen e 22 marsit, në orë 19 e 10 minuta, të vitit l935, në moshën 56- vjeçare. Gazetat e Vjenës, Berlinit, Romës dhe Milanos e publikojnë lajmin në faqet e para. Mbi arkivolin e Moisiut është vënë flamuri italian. Asnjë përfaqësues zyrtar austriak nuk merr pjesë në ceremoninë e përmortshme të krematoriumit në Vjenë. Njëzet vjet më vonë, me rastin e 75-vjetorit të lindjes së Alekasandër Moisiut, kritiku austriak Oskar Maurus Fontana kujton kohën e vdekjes së artistit me fjalët: "Ndodhi, sikur Gjermania të ishte fare e nemitur". 

*Spekulimet me unazën e Iflandit*

Autori Shaper flet edhe për skandalin e krijuar rreth unazës së Iflandit për versionet e ndryshme rreth dorëzimit të saj. Sipas një versioni, tashmë të verifikuar edhe nga biografet shqiptarë të jetës së aktorit tonë, Basermani e ve unazën mbi gjoksin e Moisiut të vdekur, sipas të tjetrit, Moisiut iu dha unaza për së gjalli, kurse në versionin e tretë thuhet se Basermani kishte shkruar mbi fjongon e kurorës fjalët: "Unë ta vë unazën e Inflandit në varr". Dhe versioni i fundit lidhet me versionin e parë, që do të thotë se pasiqë Basermani e vë unazën e Inflandit mbi trupin e pajetë të artistit, drejtori I burgteatrit të Vjenës, Herman Robeling i drejtohet Basermanit me fjalët: "Kjo unazë i takon një artisti të gjallë e jo të vdekur", me ç'rast e rrëmben unazën nga zjarri I krematoriumit. Natyrisht këto janë vetëm rikonstruksione gazetareske. Duke folur për jetën e Moisiut, autori Rudiger Shaper thotë se Aleksandëri apo Alesandro, siç e quanin të afërmit e tij, si foshnje ishte pagëzuar në kishën Shën Nikola të Triestes. Ai flet gjithshtu për kuptimin e mbiemrit të aktorit që në italishte shqiptohet Moissi, kurse në shqipe Moisiu. Flet pastaj për përkatësinë shqiptare të babait të tij Konstatinit dhe të nënës Amalia de Rada, për të cilën thotë se ishte e bija e një mjeku të njohur të Firencës dhe e cila pas martesës me Konstantinin, nuk deshironte të jetonte në Shqipëri

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Pas largimit të tij të pritur nga Konservatoriumi, Moisiu fillon karrierën në teatër. duke u ndier shumë i lehtësuar qe rruga e tij morri kahjen në drejtim të teatrit ku I rrahte zemra më së shumti*

Në vitin 1883 pas humbjes së kapitalit në Trieshtë , Konstantinit I duhet të kthehet në Shqipëri per ta siguruar ekzistencën , kështu që merr me vete djalin e madh Danten , Alekasandrin , dy binjakët dhe gjellbëresen . Në librin e Bardhyl Kosovës me titullin Aleksandër Moisiu , të botuar në vitin 1971 në Prishtinë, thuhet se Konstantini merr të shoqen , Aleksandërin dhe dy fëmijet të lindur më parë. Në vitin 1887 Aleksandër Moisiu kthehet në Trieshtë ku pastaj vazhdon shkollimin e tij në Grac . Babai Konstantini mbetet përgjithmon në Shqipëri ku edhe vdes në vitin 1912. kurse sipas të B.Kosoves Moisiu kthehet në Trieshtë në vitin 1890 së bashku me familjen kurse babai i artistit vdes në vitin 1898. Pra dy mendime për të njejtën çështje. Edhe një kontradiktë e autorit: dihet se Moisiu me dashuri të madhe fliste për një fëmijërinë e tij të kaluar në Shqipëri, konktetisht në Durrës, sipas shënimeve të autorit gjerman Shaper , Moisiu megjithatë nuk jep shumë informata në lidhje me fëmijërinë. Kështu që Durësi dhe vendi i tij fëmijeror, siç e quan Moisiu Shqipërinë, mbeten vetem epizoda 

*Maria Urfus-gruaja e parë e Moisiut dhe deshtimi me kengëtim*

"Princi" ushtron profesione të çuditëshme, punë të paguara
shumë dobët, natën është I ngarkuar me studimet e tij operistike në Konservatoriumin e Vjenës, ndërsa ditën punon si ndihmës për varrime në qendrën varrezore të Vjenës, dhe si duartrokites në teatër ku shikon me admirim vashat e bukura të teatrit . Në një shfaqje të " Faustit " ai dashurohet në vajzën që e kryente të njejtën punë . Ata e pëlqejnë njëri- tjetrin qysh në shikimin e parë, ledhatojnë duart, pëshpërisin fjalë të ëmbla.. Gjatë tërë kohës së shfaqjes ata qendrojnë ulur afer njeritjetrit, mirëpo, gjatë pauzës, Moisiu insiston të dalin jashtë, por ajo nuk levizë. Pas insistimit këmbëngulës të tij, ajo ngritet, dhe duke qaluar, drejtohet kah ai. Moisiu stepet. dhe fare i tmerruar largohet pa thenë lantumirë. Vajza ikën e tupëruar. Këtë skenë Mosiu do ta kujtojë gjatë terë jetës, dhe herë pas herë do të thotë: " Këtë qenie fatkeqe gjatë gjithë jetës e kam kerkuar "Artisti i madh zakonisht nuk fliste haptas për femrat , por kjo femër qalamane si duket i kishte mbetur në zemër. Dhe ata që e njihnin Moisiun , zakonisht femrat , flisnin për artistin , si për një njeri të dashur , të sjellshëm, kuptimplotë, për njeri shumë modest . Gjithashtu autori i pershkruan ditët e para të Moisiut në Konservatoriumin e Vjenës . Profesorët e Konservatoriumit janë të bindur në aftësit e tenorit të hajshëm dhe ia mundësojnë studimet .Mirëpo, meqë familja e tij nuk kishte mjete për financimin e studimëve, Moisiu këndon me honorar: brenda një mesditë këndon pjesë operistike njërën pas tjetrës, nga se këndimi për te nuk paraqiste problem . Një talent natyror por aspak i diciplinuar.- thoshin për te, mësusesit. Ai këndonte në mënyrë të egër, duke u qierrur. Kur i jepej rasti, ai ikte nga orët e ushtrimeve nervozuese , kurse teknikën e frymarrjes nuk e përfillte fare. Atij nuk i pëlqente të mesojë. teorinë dhe rregullat akademike. Profesori Forsten I jepte këshilla të mira të përcjellura me kërcnime :"Kështu nuk do të bëni përparime. Me qierrje të çmendur e prishni zërin tuaj"  I thoshte ai Pas largimit të tij të pritur nga Konservatoriumi, Moisiu fillon karrierën në teatër. duke u ndier shumë i lehtësuar qe rruga e tij morri kahjen në drejtim të teatrit ku i rrahte zemra më së shumti. Artistja JohanaTervin e kujton këtë kohë : Moisiu studijonte veprat " Narcis" dhe " Richardi i III " së bashku me një kolege të tij ,e cila mundoj aq sa kishte mundësi, të përmisonte shqiptimin e gjermanishtës së mjerueshme të Moisiut. Mirëpo Tervini nuk e përmend emrin e koleges me arsye . Maria Urfus quhej ajo, që gjithashtu ishte artiste e me vonë bëhet gruaja e parë e tij në vitin 1910, kurse një vitë më vonë u lind vajza Beata, e cila ende është në jetë. 

*Takimi me Kainicin* 

Edhe autori gjerman, e permend kontaktin e parë me Kaincin. Përkundër refuzimeve të komisioneve mbi aftësitë artistike të Moisiut , Kainci mbetet edhe më tej i magjepsur me fytyrën, shikimin , figurën dhe me akcentin ekzotik të Moisiut te ri , i cili akcent sipas tij , do ti dhuronte gjuhës gjermane tingull të ri .Megjithatë asnjëri nga drejtorët e teatrove nuk e kuptojnë qëndrimin e Kaincit. Për ta Moisiu ishte i tmerrëshëm. Me në fund, me rekomandimin e Kaincit, Moisiu i ri shkon në teatrin gjerman të Pragës. Rolet që i luan këtu, nuk janë të rëndësishme, e edhe më keq, bëhen rutinore. Praga e humb durimin me Moisiun por edhe ai e humb durimin me rolet e tij fillestare në Pragë. Nuk mundet më të thithë ajërin e Pragës, dhe vendos të niset për Berlin. Parat e rrugës për Berlin duhet ti merr hua , nga se ato i kishte shpenzuar me shoqerinë e Pragës, një natë para udhëtimit,. Më vonë nuk i kujtohet si e kishte paguar biletën e trenit. Një çantë e vogël, kapela që ia kishin dhuruar motrat dhe ky ishte terë bagazhi tij Ai nuk posedonte ndjenjën për gjëra personale prej momentit kurr babai i tij kishte humbur pasurinë . Një njeri që me vete merr më shumë se tre kostume, ai është zhigolo" - kishte thënë Moisiu. 

*Takimi me Rainhardin* 

Debutimi i Moisiut në Berlin ishte i tmerrshëm dhe romantik. Ndonëse luan role të rëndësishme të dramave të Shilerit dhe Hebelit në Deutsche Volksbune (Teatri Popullor Gjerman ) . ai në fakt aktron para teatrit gjysmë të zbrazët, dhe pas dy maujve teatri mbyllet Sipas kritikave qe pasuan më pas, karriera e aktorit të jugut kishte përfunduar përgjithmonë. Për Moisiun që luante rolion e Franc Morit, kritikët thonin se duhej rrahur për vdekje, por së pari për dënim, atij duhej mësuar gjuha gjermane Është mëkat ,të lejohet diçka e tillë në teatër, thonin atëbotë ata Mirëpo përkunder të gjithave, me ndihmën e Maximillian Hardenit, botuesit të gazetës "Die Zukunft", Moisiu shpejt takohet me Max Reinhardin .Ky aktorin e trumpetuar, e angazhon menjeherë, nga se i impononte tingulli dhe theksi huaj Reinhardin pra nuk e interesonte mendimi negativ i kritikëve, përkundrazi ai e avancon edhe më tepër duke ia mundësuar të aktrojë natë për natë, premierë pas premiere: Kështu, me kohë kritikët, që dikur e kishin sulmuar artistin, fillojnë të mesohen me tingullin e zërit të tij Besimi i madh Reinhardit në Moisiun kishte edhe aspektin ekonomik , sepse kur luante Moisiu , arka e teatrit gjithmonë mbushej përplotë Nje gjë është e sigurtë: Moisiu nuk do të arrinte famën pa Reinhardin , mirpo as Reinhardi nuk do të ishte njeriu numër një i teatrove të Berlinit, pa Moisiun. 

*Njohja me Franc Kafkën* 

Shpesh ndodhte në premierat e Moisiut që pas përfundimit të hfaqjes, shikuesit të mbesin te  shtangur në ulëset e tyre dhe të mosduartrokasin. Një admirim paralizuar. entuziazem i jashtëzakonshëm.- Moisiu i ri është një përjetim sfidues.. Ecce hommo: , Një njeri i vuajtur , një njeri i mrekullueshem, një i huaj , pas te cilit të merr malli. Pas dhjetë viteve, konkretisht me 28.shkurte1912 ,. Aleksandër Moisiu prapë ndodhet në Pragë, në qytetin ku kishte pasur angazhimin e parë të tij të vërtet në teatër. Tani ai gëzon fame është artist në teatrin e Reinhardit në Berlin. Një njeri i ri, thatanik, ndodhet në publikë, është ky Franc Kafka. Teatrit nuk i kushtonte shumë rëndësi, nga se e magjepsë bota e filmit Mirëpo në tetër ai vajti me një grup shokësh per ta pare këtë farë Moisiu, për të cilin shkruhej aq shumë. në shtyp. Dhe Kafka në këtë mbrëmje do të përjetojë një shqëtësim të brendëshme, për të cilin do të shkruaj më vonë në ditarin e tij . Qëndresa intelektuale e Kafkës i kundërvihet fuqisë emocionale të Moisiut. Përshkrimi i Kafkës mbi njohjen me Moisiun dallohet shumë prej përshkrimeve të kritikëve , të cilët ose e përulnin ose e ngrisin në qiell. Moisiu., zë mbinjerëzor. melodi delikate. Delirium. Analiza e Kafkës mbi dhuntinë aktoreske të Moisiut mund të identifikohet me një idil magjeps 

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Gjatë turneut nëpër Rusi, telegrami për vdekjen e të atit në Shqipëri. Në Luftën e Parë Botërore, aviator vullnetar, rob lufte në Francë dhe i dekoruar nga gjermanët...*

ERNEST FERIZI
Të adhuruarit e qiellit vdesin herët, kështu thotë një proverb I lashtë. Eshtë viti I paraluftës 1913. Tomas Mani e shkruan librin e tij Vdekja në Venecie, Igor Stravinski e përjeton premierën skandaloze të veprës së tij Sacre du Printemps, Kasimir Malevich pikturon veprën Katrori i bardhë mbi siperfaqe të bardhë, ikonën e artit abstrakt. Ndërkaq Aleksandër Moisiu, protagonisti ekzotik i teatrit të Berlinit, futet në një rol profetik skenik që quhet Kufoma e gjallë, e cila publikun e step, e shtang, kurse perenditë i disponon. 


*55 sekondat e filmuara të dramës katëroreshe* 

Kufoma e gjallë ishte shkruar nga shkrimtari i njohur rus Leon Tolstoi dhe, ndonëse nuk radhitet midis veprave më të njohura të tij, u luajt në mbi 1500 shfaqje. Dhe, prej gjithë këtyre shfaqjeve, asgjë nuk ka mbetur, pos disa fotografi, kritika dhe përjetime të dëshmitarëve të kësaj shfaqjeje katërorëshe. Mirëpo, gjatë kërkimeve të pareshtura, në vitin 1998, në Vjenë, zbulohet një kuti teneqeje shumë e çmuar, në të cilën gjendet një dokumet filmi - Moisiu në rolin e Fedjas. Në shiritin prej celuloidi ai leviz, flet, thotë: Unë jetoj gjithashtu. Sytë e tij ndriçojne në filmin bardhë e zi. Fedja këndon, me vokalet e gjata të Moisiut, Unë pi ende... unë pi ende... Një skenë e shkurtër, pra, është e rruajtur në Arkivin Filmor të Austrisë. Prezentuesi i materialit filmor kërkon falje: Nuk janë as dy minuta zoteri, nuk e vlen të shikohet fare. Mirëpo pritja për ta pare Moisiun në ato dy minuta është si një amshim. Dhe nuk janë dy minuta, por gati 55 sekonda, kurse data e xhirimit është e panjohur. Vetëm 55 sekonda të një drame katërorëshe, e cila u shikua nga njerëzit e Evropës, Afrikës, Amerikës. 

*Moisiu refuzon të vdes në skenë* 

Sipas autorit të librit, gjuha e nënës së Moisiut është italishtja, ndërsa artisti e fliste në mënyrë solide edhe frangjishtën dhe anglishten. Mirëpo, ai kishte gjithnjë probleme me gjuhën gjermane, madje edhe në kohën kur në Berlin ishte i njohur si ylli i Reinhardit. Ai e studion Tolstoin edhe natën, dhe pas zgjimit në mengjes merr menjeherë tekstin, përkujton Tervini, e cila ishte partnere e tij në Kufomen e gjallë . Aq shumë ishte mishëruar me rolin e Fedias, sa ndodhte që edhe në shtëpi ta mberthente gazi, apo të pikëllohej në menyrë mjeruese, si në rolin e kryepësonazhit të Kufomës së gjallë. Në provat gjenerale të kësaj shfaqjeje, e luste regjisorin Max Reinhardin shumë herë për ndërprerje, nga se shqetësohej shumë dhe, fare I emoncionuar, largohej duke qarë në garderoben e tij. Në vitin 1911, nderkohë që artisti Moisiu gjendej në turneun e tij nepër Rusi, konkrtetisht në Petersburg, Moskë, Rigë dhe Odesë, i vjen telegrami mbi vdekjen e babait të tij, Konstantinit, në Shqipëri. I piklluar, Mosiu ngushllohet me shpresë se i ati nuk do të ketë vuajtur shumë. Dhe, mbase I tronditur nga vdekja e të jatit, Moisu që vdiste gjithmonë në të njejtin mënyrë, në një dramë ku duhej të vdiste, refuzon të vdesë, duke klithur: Sot nuk dua të vdes, nuk dua! Jo sot!

* Kryqi i Hekurt gjerman dhe rënia në robëri* 

Eshtë një ditë e bukur, e kthjellët e 6 shtatori të vitit 1915 në Francën veriore, kohë e mrekullueshme për fluturim. Ndihmësoficeri Prieve dhe shoqëruesi i tij, togeri Moisiu, fluturonin me avionin luftarak nga Lilli, mbi Belgjikë. Moisiu atë kohë ishte 26 vjeçar dhe artist i njohur. Ai kishte pasur shfaqje në Rusi dhe tani ndodhej në uniformën e ushtarit gjerman në luftë me Rusinë. Moisiu në ato momente mendonte për Shqiperinë dhe për makinën fluturuese, të cilën e kishte imagjinuar si femijë gjatë qëndrimit të tij në vendin e shqiponjave. Sa here që mendote për vdekjen, apo për fundosjen, mendimet gjithmonë i treteshin tek i ati, gjithmonë e kujtonte tregimin familiar për humbjen e 12 anijeve të babait. Në këtë ditë të herëshme fluturimi, atij i dukej vetja si mbret, fare i paprekshëm. Mirëpo, përnjëherësh mbi avion bie një re e zezë. Piloti Prieve dhe shoqëruesi I tij Moisiu nuk shohin kurgjë, humbin orientimin e fluturimit dhe, në vend të aterimit të planifikuar, zbresin në Calais. Nga vendasit, dy gjermanët sulmohen me gurë, pështyhen dhe, në rremujë të madhe, dërgohen në burgun e anglezëve. Kështu, rreth orës 11.30 të 6 shtatorit 1915, për Moisiun mbaron Lufta e Parë Botërore dhe fillon odisejada e një të burgosuri. Ai ishte lajmëruar vullnetarisht për luftë nga gushti i vitit 1914. Gazeta Berliner Tageblatt kishte lajmëruar: Aleksandër Moisiu i teatrit gjerman, i cili menjeherë pas fillimit të luftës ishte lajmëruar si vullnetar në një regjiment të Berlinit, për
trimeri të dalluar në vijën e parë të frontit në La Bassee, gradohet në toger dhe nderohet me Kryqin e Hekurt gjerman. Udhëheqësia e teatrit reagon në menyrë nervoze. Ylli i tyre në vijen e parë të frontit!? 

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Gjashtë muaj rob lufte në Francë, arratia, arrestimi, sëmundja dhe transferimi në Zvicër. Një dashuri tronditëse me aktoren Elizabet Berger. Pjesëmarrës në ngjarjet politike në Gjermaninë e tronditur dhe akuzat për "komunist"...*

ERNEST FERIZI
Moisiu nuk e kishte zgjedhur roberinë që t'i ikte luftës në front. Vetem një ditë pas aterrimit të tyre në zonën armiqësore me 7 shtator 1915, i robëruari Moisiu dhe Prieve i dorëzohen francezëve. Rruga shpie në qytetin belg Roussebrugge, ku e merr në pyetje një gjeneral francez, të cilit artisti nuk i përgjigjet fare. E dënojnë me pesëmbëdhjetë ditë burg, ndërsa ushqimin që ia japnin përbëhej vetëm nga uji dhe buka. Tri ditë kalojnë derisa vjen një përkthyes. Nga Parisi vjen lajmi mbi identitetin e të burgosurit Moisiu, pas së cilit lajm ndërrohet automatikisht edhe trajtimi ndaj tij. Gjysmë viti në robëri qendron togeri gjerman Aleksandër Moisiu, në Belle-lle-en-Mer, në ishullin breton, në të cilin francezët kishin ndërtuar një kamp për 370 oficerë gjermanë. Kampi rrënohet, kurse robërit transferohen me tren në drejtim të jugut, në Tolus. Me 2 mars të vitit 1916, rreth orës nëntë të mbrëmjes, togeri Moisiu dhe shoku i tij i kampit, togeri Verner, kërcejnë nga treni në errësirë. Ata mendojnë të arratisen në Spanjë në një vend neutral, mirëpo pas marshimit treditor mbi 140 kilometra, kapen prapë prej xhandarmëve francezë. Pasojnë tri javë burg ushtarak në Tolus, ku gjendeshin edhe desertorët francezë. Ai tani ndodhet si nëpër turne, I zhvendosur prej një burgu në burgun tjetër. Moisiu kishte temperaturë të lartë, ishte dobësuar shumë, mirëpo ai udhëtonte me një shpresë të re në Lion. Në Tolus ishte kontrolluar nga një komision mjekësh zvicëranë. Kontrolli kishte dhenë një diagnozë alarmuese: "Mushkeritë e Moisiut janë shumë të sëmuara" . Mjekët propozojnë transferimin e Moisiut në Zvicër, në bazë të ndërrimit të të sëmurëve. Kryqi i Kuq zvicëran angazhohet shumë për transferimin e artistit në Zvicër. Me 3 qershor te vitit 1916, gati nentë muaj pas aterrimit jo të sukseshem në Ostend, gazeta "Vossische Zeitung" lajmëron se, së bashku me 25 të semurë gjermanë robër lufte, ndodhej edhe artisti Aleksandër Moisiu. Çdo hap të tij e percjellnin gazetat e Vjenës, të Berlinit dhe Parisit: dekorimin me "Kryqin e Hekurt" gjerman, roberinë, arratisjen, sëmundjen. Ai arrin në vendin e quajtur Arosa, për mjekim të mushkërive, dhe të gjithë mysafiret e kësaj qendre rehabilituese e përshëndesin me lule dhe me duartrokitje. Në Arose, Moisiu do kthehej për çdo vit nga një here per sherim, duke mos fshehur semundjen, por duke e përjetuar atë si pasion, si art. 

*Elizabet Berger  dashuria e pafat e artistit* 

Çdo gjë që Moisiu kishte filluar, lidhej me shpejtesinë dhe teprimet, ndaj nuk është për tu befasuar që dashurohej pothuase në shikimin e parë, siç ndodhi me aktoren e re Elizabet Bergner, me të cilën kishte luajtur në Cyrih  ai Hamletin, kurse ajo Ofelian. Moisiu, i cili shkonte kah të dyzetat, merr fillestarën nëntëmbedhjete vjeçare Bergner nën përkujdesin e tij personal. Ai dashurohet aq shumë në artisten e re, sa që ajo e prezenton në familjen e saj, e shoqëron vazhdimisht dhe " mbulon" me letra të zjarrta  Aktori dëshiron të fillojë një jetë të re me të, mirëpo ajo e refuzon butësisht, duke i sugjeruar që të mos e prish miqësinë e tyre, me dashuri. Moisiu tërbohet edhe më shumë për "macën" e tij (ashtu I quante ai te gjitha femrat - mici, mushi, macë) i telefonon pa ndërprerë, i dërgon telegram pas telegrami, derisa më në fund nuk kupton se të kota ishin që të gjitha. Në letrën e tij lamtumirëse, derguar asaj, aktori shkruan: "Edhe një herë marr penën dhe të them: jam i sëmurë në trup dhe në shpirt, aq i sëmurë... jam plot, perplot neveri . Me kokë të mpirë, me shpirt të lodhur, i fishkur, I thyer, pa besim, pa dashuri, e kryej punën time që njerëzit e varur prej meje, të mos i zhgënjej... Zhgenjimi im për tradhtinë tende është i pakufishëm, kenga ime e pakënduar... I mbyll sytë shtrëngueshem që të mos shoh! Opiumi, morfiumi, veronali janë ndihmësit dhe ngushlluesit e mi. Asgjësoji letrat e mia dhe kujdesu qe kurrë më mos të të shoh, derisa të jetoj... Shpresoj se fati do të ketë
mëshire për ty, dhe do të kursejë nga vuajtjet qe t'i mua mi shkaktove". 

*Moisiu - "Ministër I Kulturës Gjermane" dhe "komunist"* 

Profesori Max Rainhard, udhëheqësi më i madh i tatrove të Berlinit, ishte duke drekuar. Edhe atë ditë, si ditëve të tjera, levizin demostrantët përskaj shtepisë së tij. "Ejani poshtë profesor, neve na duheni këtu... ketu luhet teatri I vertetë!". Profesori nuk zbret poshtë dhe vazhdon drekën e tij, por fare mirë dallon zërin e personit që gjendet në turmën e demostruesve: ai ishte Moisiu me shami të kuqe lidhur në ballë. Moisiu gjendet në Berlin, merr pjesë në mënyrë aktive në revolucionin  gjerman, në të cilin me mija punëtorë, ushtarë, qytetarë të kryeqytetit dëshironin rrënimin e monarkisë së atëhereshme, për të formuar një republikë të madhe gjermane. Socialistët përkujdesen per sigurinë dhe rregullin e vendit, që, siç do të tregohet më vonë, ishte nje iluzion i pergjakshëm. Dhe A. Moisiu, artist me famë, brenda natës bëhet politikan. "Spartakistët" e propozojnë për ministër të artit dhe të kulturës, duke e futur në listën e kandidatëve për kabinet. Lajmi publikohet në të gjitha gazetat, vetëm Moisiu që kishte luajtur në shfaqje, natën e mëparshme, e merr vesh lajmin të nesërmen, rreth orës 11 te paraditës. "Unë minister! - me kënaqësi vazhdon Aleksanderi - Si minister për kulturë do të kuptoja punën time shumë mirë, e posaçerisht punën e teatrit!" Mirëpo, ngjarjet do të rrjedhin ndryshe. Fillojnë sulmet që nuk kanë te ndalur. E akuzojnë për veprimtari komuniste. Moisiu "komunist" bëhet temë e përditshme, në çka ai reagon: "...Mua më akuzojnë se jam komunist dhe që kam shumë para... kujt duhet t'i interesojë se sa fitoj për punën time të veshtirë...?" Dhe ku I shpenzonte Moisiu paratë? I ndihmonte nënës, vëllezërve dhe motrave. Ai kishte edhe shumë dashuriçka, për të cilat shpenzonte mjaft.

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Në Brodwey, ndërsa luante në skenë Osfaldin e Ibsensit nga drama "Fantazmat", ku djali i sëmurë vdes në duart e nënës, para aktit të fundit Moisiut i dorëzohet një letër. Ai e hap letrën, e lexon. Kafshon buzët dhe del në skenë për ta vazhduar aktin e fundit. Pas perfundimit të shfaqjes, deri sa shkonte në garderobë, Moisiu fillon të qajë për nënën që i kishte vdekur...*

Nga ERNEST FERIZI


Në qershor të vitit 1919, Moisiu duhej të aktronte ne Pragë. Mirëpo, Qeveria e Pragës ia ndalon hyrjen, duke dyshuar në pikpamjet komuniste te artistit. Pas ankeses së Moisiut, atij I lejohet hyrja në Pragë, mirëpo, siç thuhet në deklaratën e nënshkruar nga presindenti I atëhershëm i Republikës Çekosllovake, Masaryk, hyrja I lejohet vetem për qëllime artistike. E njejta situatë i perseritet artistit më vonë, edhe në Zvicer. Pas shumë pervojave të hidhura, ai braktis fare angazhimin në Revolucionin Gjerman. Megjithkëtë, Aleksander Moisiu vazhdon të ketë telashe politike, siç ndodhi në Cernovic të Rumanisë, ku luajti Franc Morin në dramen e Shilerit "Cubat". Studentët rumunë hyjnë midis shfaqjës me një brutalitet të paparë, rrahin publikun dhe artistët, duke thënë se në të ardhmen aty do të luhej vetëm teatri rumun. Përkundër këtij skandali, Moisiu do të qendrojë edhe një javë në Rumani, duke e prezentuar artin skenik si shenjë protesti kundër barbarizmit. Edhe përkundër pjesëmarrjes së Moisiut në luftë, shpërblimit me "Kryqin e hekurt" gjerman dhe robërisë, gjithmonë imponohej pyetja: Çka kishte në të gjermane? Sa gjerman ishte ai  dhe a ishte gjerman sa duhej? Luftën me gjermanizim nuk mundi ta fitonte kurrë. Artisti gjerman i skenës internacionale, Aleksandër Moisiu, me kohë shkëputet nga Gjermania, me synim të bëhej "mbret I skenës" në Evropë dhe Amerikë. Megjithatë, adhuruesit i brohorisin atij në çdo qytet gjerman, askund nuk qendron gjatë, sado që e mirëprisnin. Edhe në Berlin, në kryeqytet, si në qytetet tjera, ndodh e njejta histeri e femrave kur luan Moisiu. Mirëpo, kohet kishin ndryshuar dhe gjatë kohës që ai aktronte në ansamblin e Rainhardit, ishte berë artsit i lirë. Në Vjenë dhe Berlin jep shfaqje një here në vit për publikun e tij të përhershëm. Moisiu ishte artisti më i paguar i asaj kohe. Qysh në vitin 1921, merr 6000 marka gjermane për një shfaqje në Teatrin Popullor, honorar ky më i larti që deri atëherë i ishte paguar një artisti. Në turnetë më të gjata Moisiut i paguhet nga 3000 marka gjermane për shfaqje. Vetëm Albert Basermani fitonte gati të njejtën shumë. 

*I lindur në një cast epokal* 

Tenori Enriko Karuzo dhe kërcimtari Rudolf Valentino, para se t'i zbulonte filmi, konsideroheshin mrekulli artistike. Ata qenë të adhuruar, të dashur, por edhe të mallkuar nga masa, dhe vdiqën të ri. Vdekja e Kruzos dhe lufta për jetë e Valentinos, ishin ngjarje botërore, kriza internacionale, për të cilat shkruanin gazetat çdo ditë. Këtu duhet të permendim gjithashtu një njeri që hyn në radhët e yjeve dhe që kishte poashtu fatin dhe fatkeqësinë e dy të parëve, e ky ishte rusi Vaslav Nijinski, i cil asokohe quhej "Zoti i kërcimit modern". Karuzo vdes në skenë, kurse Valentino, pas një operacioni të zorrës qorre, nuk zgjohet më. Ai vdes në moshen 31 vjeçare. Nijinski, ndërkaq, nuk vdes në moshë të re, mirëpo largohet shumë heret nga skena, sepse fillon ta humbasë arsyen. Kështu, pa i mbushur të tridhjetat i praqiten shenjat e para të skizofrenisë, me çka mbaron edhe karriera e tij skenike. Në ditarin e tij, ai, midis tjerash, shkruan: "Unë dua të tregoj si qëndron puna me jetën dhe vdekjen". Enriko Karuzo, Rudolf Valentino, Vaslav Nijinski vepruan në kohën deri sa edhe Moisiu kishte bërë famë aq të madhe, sa i biri i Max Rainhardit, Gotfridi, për Moisiun thoshte: "Ai mbishndërritë dhe shndrritë mbi të tjerët, jo pse është më i miri, por se është më i shndërritshmi." 

*Lajmi i hidhur* 

Lajmi për vdekjen e nënës, në shkurt të vitit 1929, Moisiun e gjen ku tjetër pos midis shfaqjes teatrale në New-Jork. Në Brodwey ai luante rolin me të cilin kishte fitur famë në Berlin gjatë njëzet viteve, Osfaldin e Ibsensit nga drama "Fantazmat". Aty aktronte rolin e djalit të sëmurë për vdekje, I cili në fund të skenes vdes në duart e nënës. Jeta inskenon drama të tmerreshme: para aktit të fundit Moisiut i dorëzohet një letër. Ai e hap letrën, e lexon. Kafshon buzët dhe del në skenë për ta vazhduar aktin e fundit. Pas perfundimit të shfaqjës, deri sa shkonte në garderobë, fillon të qajë për nënën që i kishte vdekur... "Ne nuk dinim asgjë, spse do ta ndërprisnim shfaqjen", - thoshte drejtori i teatrit kur merr vesh për vdekjen e nënës së Moisiut, për çka ky reagon": "Sikur ta dinte nëna që e kam nderprerë shfaqjen për te, kurrë nuk do të ma falte gabimin..."

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Pardesyja e Fedias së Moisiut në Muzeun e Moskës*

Moisiu i përkulet kujtimit të Tolstoit. Në Berliner Volkbühne, ku Albert Basermani e luan rolin e Napoleonit në dramën e "I robëruari", shfaqja shndërrohet në një debakël. Njohja me Charly Chaplinin...

Nga ERNEST FERIZI


Moisiut i pelqen New-York-u, Amerika, gazetat e së cilës e kishin cilësuar si artistin më të madh evropian. Një gazetar, gjatë bisedës me Moisiun në hotelin "Astor" shkruan: "I have interviewed the transcendant, golden  voice Moissi". Ai është nje njeri me zë të artë. Moisiu fare mirë dinte se çka deshironte njeriu nga ai të dëgjojë, e dinte pastaj se në Amerikë çdo gjë numerikisht ishte më e madhe se në Evrope, njësoj siç e dinte se femrat amerikane janë më të bukurat në botë. Të njëjtin reputacion e përjeton Moisiu edhe gjatë qendrimit të tij me Johana Tervinin në Rusi, ku u priten me nderime të larta. Në stacionin e trenit i pret një delegacion nderi i Teatrit të Moskës. Në banketin enkas të organizuar për të, në Kremlin mban fjalimin ministry i Jashtëm rus, Tshitsherin. Moisiu njihet me vajzën e Tolstoit, Tatjanën, dhe mbesen e saj, Tanjën, të cilat jetonin në muzeun e Tolstoit. Ai gjithashtu e viziton edhe shtepinë e Tolstoit, pranë së cilës ishte i varrosur. Dhe, në dhomën ku kishte vdekur Tolstoi, bie në dy gjunj në shenjë nderimi, ndërsa në Leningrad i bën homazh varrit te Dostojevskit. Pardesyja e Moisiut, me të cilin kishte luajtur protagonistin e Tolstoit, ndodhet në Museun e Tolstoit në Moskë. Si duket, Fedja, përmes Moisiut, ishte shndërruar në një njeri prej mishi dhe gjaku. "Unë jam 50-vjeçar, dëgjohej të thoshte shpesh Aleksandër Moisiu, duke ndezur një cigare. Tymoste pesëdhjetë, gjashtëdhjetë cigare në ditë, cigare egjiptiane. Ndërkohë që konsumonte ushqim të rendë dhe bënte pak gjumë. Sa i përket alkoolit, mjeku i kishte thënë se të mos pinte më shumë se një gjysmë shishe verë të kuqe pas shfaqjeve, nga se ajo është e mirë për zemër dhe për qarkullimin e gjakut. 

*Drama me dramën e Moisiut "I robëruari"*

Moisiu dëshironte të shkruante nje dramë, mirëpo kishte frikë sesi njerëzit do të reagonin kur të mësonin sesi ai do të braktiste skenën, për t'iu kushtuar shkrimit. Edhe ashtu, disa ditë më parë një gazetë vieneze kishte botuar një shkrim të titulluar: "Moisiu nuk luan më me qejf, në teatër", gjë që aktorit nuk i pelqeu aspak. Më mire do të ishte sikur të shkruanin për vjedhjen që ishte berë në vilen e tij në Dornbah, apo për aksidentin automobilistike të gruas së tij, ku vetura e tyre e re "Bugati" ishte dëmtuar shumë, ose t'ia shtonin ndonjë aferë me njerën nga vashat e ëmbela që e përcillnin deri në garderobë, per të ia marrë autogramin. Të shkruarit Moisiun e qetëson, e lehëeson, e shpie përtej kontineteve dhe detërave. Si shumë artistë të tjerë, as Moisiu nuk mbante ditar, kështu që lëkudjet, shpërthimet, refleksionet, frikat dhe kujtimet e tij, fatkeqësisht I gelltit pergjithmonë skena dhe koha. Aktori ynë, ç'është e verteta, kishte shkruar dy-tre kapituj të një romani ku protagonistë ishte një femër, kush tjetër, por pas këtyre kapitujve nuk vazhdoi shkrimin, prandaj fillimi i këtij romani konsiderohet si i humbur. Mirëpo, ai kishte shkruar dhe botuar rrëfime të shkurtëra udhëtimi dhe anekdota, në gazeta të ndryshme, deri në nentor të vitit 1927, kur përfundimisht vendos të shkruajë dramën pesaktëshe "I roberuari". Më 31 tetor 1931, dita e premieres në Hamburg është njëherësh edhe një ditë fati për Moisiun, pra për autorin e drames "I roberuari". Ai është i lumtur dhe mendon që ia ka arritur qëllimit. Mirëpo, disa javë më vonë, në Berliner Volkbühne (pra në Skenën Popullore te Berlinit) ku Albert Basermani e luan rolin e Napoleonit, drama shndërrohet në një debakël, në një dramë të vertetë. Kritikët e fundosin në fund të pusit. Ata tallën dhe e përqeshin krijimtarinë e Moisiut me vrazhdësi, madje më të madhe, se në fillim të karrieres së tij artistike. Kështu përfundoi, u shlye, u asgjësua, puna dhe shpresat e tij prej vitesh. "Prej vdekjes së nënës time -do t'i rrefehet Moisiu më vonë të shoqes së tij - nuk kam ndier dhimbje më të madhe se ta shikoj veprën time të mjerë, të shkatërruar".Pas pësimit me dramën e tij, fare I revoltuar dhe i hidhëruar largohen çifti Moisiu nga Bërlini. Dhe gjatë katër viteve të fundit që i mbesin për të jetuar, aktori i madh Moisiu vetëm dy herë do të kthejë në Berlin për një kohë të shkurtër. Ai kishte vendosur të mos shkruante kurr më drama të tjera dhe të braktisë Gjermaninë pergjithmonë. 

*Moisiu dhe Charly Chaplini*

Gjatë një interviste të shkurtër paraqitet para mikrofonit Charly Caplini paksa i menduar dhe i rezervuar: "Figuren e Trampit (Bredhacakut) unë mund ta prezentoj në mënyrë efikase, vetëm pa zë". Të gjithë dëshirojnë ta shohin, ta prekin, ta dëgjojnë zërin e tij Keshtu ishte edhe ne Berlin dhe çdo kund ku Chaplini paraqitej nëpër Evropë. Aleksandër Moisiu I takon njerzëve të rrallë që me Chaplinin kishte patur miqësi. Në Vjenë takoheshin për të dytën herë. Ata ishin takuar një herë në Amerikë. Moisiu dhe Chaplini bisedonin për udhetimet që kishte berë Moisiu në Rusi dhe në Amerikën Latine, për të cilat interesohej shumë Charli Chaplini. Moisiu e adhuronte artin e Chaplinit. Arti I Ch.Chaplinit i ngjante artit të tij - ishte art internacional. Njësoj si Chaplini, edhe Moisiu kishte pushtuar horizontet internacionale me njohjen e shumë gjuhëve. Moisiu është dhjetë vite me i vjetër se "bredhacaku", pra Charli Chaplini. Ata bisedonin për teatrin dhe filmin, për përpasrësitë e këtij të fundit. Aktori i teatrit duhet të udhëtojë për ta arritur publikun. Ndersa filmi është ai që e arrin publikun, bile edhe në skutat më të prapme të rruzullit tokësor. Artisti i filmit nuk ka nevojë të jetë i pranishem te publiku.

*[vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Sharmi i Romeos dhe pikëllimi i Hamletit*

Sa filma xhiroi Moisiu dhe ku mund të shihet ndonjëri syresh? Shtetësia shqiptare dhe italiane, gati në të njejtën kohë, por gjithsesi shumë vonë. Ditët e fundit të jetës dhe një varr i vetmuar...

Nga ERNEST FREIZI


*Karriera filmore e Moisiut* 

Në kohën kur Moisiu takon Charli Chaplinin, karriera filmore e Moisiut gjendej në përfundim e sipër. Deri në vitin 1934, ai kishte aktruar në dymbëdhjetë filma pa zë dhe në dy filma me zë. Filmi i trembëdhjetë ishte njëkohësisht edhe filmi i tij i fundit, i cili edhe tash mund te shihet ne Romë, në Cineteca Nazionale, natyrisht, me leje speciale. Filmin e tij të fundit "Lorenzino de Medici" Moisiu nuk e kishte xhiruar në Gjermani dhe në të nuk kishte folur në gjermanisht. Ai duhej ta luante rolin e Lorencos së ri, të cilin rol artisti ynë e refuzon për shkak të moshës. Mirëpo, pas insistimit të regjisorit, ai më në fund pranon ta interpetojë, sepse në këtë film shihte mundësinë të depertonte edhe në botën e filmit botëror, sado që zemra i rrahte për skenën teatrore. Filmi arrin sukses në
Itali. 

*Shtetësia e kontestuar e Moisiut* 

Trieshta, vendi i lindjes se Moisiut është prezentuar vetem një herë me emrin e Moisiut gjatë hapjes së ekspozitës mbi Aleksandër Moisiun ne Civico Museo Teatrale, si dhe në një dramë që shfaqej gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta me titullin "Eroe di scena - fantasma d'amore (Moissi)". Të thuash gjatë terë jetës Moisiu pati telashe me përkatesinë nacionale dhe me vendelindjen, sado që nga biografia e tij diheshin edhe për njerën edhe për tjetrën. Më në fund, për ta bërë publke, e sigurisht i shryrë nga atdhedashuria, Mosiu i drejtohet Kosulatës Shqiptare për pranimin e shtetësisë shqiptare. Disa javë para vdekjes, i vjen lajmi zyrtar nga Tirana për pranimin e nacionalitetit shqiptar. Por vetëm me kusht që artisti të bëhej shef ceremonie në oborrin mbretëror të Zogut. Moisiu, lolo I oborrit te Ahmet Bej Zogut!? Çfarë ironie! Moisiu, gjithashtu, kishte kërkuar edhe shtetësinë italiane, për çka flet takimi njëorësh me Benito Musolinin më 20 prill të vitit 1934, ku u bisedua edhe për çështje të tjera kulturore në Itali. Për Duçen, Moisiu ishte artisti i madh emigrant i Italisë. Sipas autorit Shaper, lajmi për nënshtetesinë italiane i vjen disa orë para vdekjes, ku ai I thote gruas së vet "Molto tardi ! Molto tardi", pra "Shumë vonë, shume vonë!" Manët për Moisiun Qindra shkallë të shpiejnë në Cimitero të Morcotes në liqenin e Luganos, dhe midis varrezave, të bie në sy një pllakë e madhe prej mermeri, në të cilën janë skalitur fjalët "Alessandro Moissi 1879 - 1935" Ai vetë e kishte zgjedhur vendin se ku do varrosej, në afërsi të Bisonës, të shtepisë së ëndërrave të tij. Tridhjetë vjet pas vdekjes së Moisiut, përskaj tij, varroset edhe trupi i pajetë i Johana Tervinit. Në një kapitull të librit të tyre "Kultura gjermane në ekzil", Erika dhe Klaus Man, pra femijët e shkrimtarit të madh utopist Tomas Manit, flasin për artistin Moisiu, me të cilin kishin pasur miqësi të thuash familiare. Erika dhe Klaus Mani flasin për Moisiun - njeriun privat, për njeriun gjithmonë gazmor, në formë të mirë, që dukej përherë si një djalosh i ri. Autorët e librit në fjalë, mahniten me mjeshtrinë aktoreske të Moisiut, me mundësitë e tij për të gjerur gjithëherë tone magjike dhe të befasishme, nuanca të urta dhe origjinale. Sipas tyre, zëri I Moisiut, në të cilin kishte mbetur përherë thkesi italian, ishte fenomen i pakrahasueshëm, ku sharmi i Romeos bashkohej me pikellimin e Hamletit. Ata kishin takuar disa herë Moisiun në kafenetë e tij të preferuara, gati gjithmonë perballë një gote të mirë vere të Tirolit dhe një vajze të bukur pranë. Kur disponohej, sado pak, këndonte me zë te qetë: "Do të vie një verë - kur unë më nuk do të jam në jetë, për të pasur vasha te bukura..." Paradite, para se të pranonte mysafirët, shkruante kartolina dhe letra për familjen dhe miqtë. Zakonisht janë letra të shkurtëra, por ai shkruan shpesh, posaçerisht nënës. 

*Freskimi i shpirtit* 

Nga Triesta shpie rruga në Vjenë, në Muzeun Teatror Austriak, ku ndodhen të dhenat mbi jetën private dhe publike të Moisiut: letra, kritika, fotografi, të gjitha këto të mbyllura në arkivin e Muzeut. Siç shihet nga shënimet e arkivit, Moisiu nuk kishte jetë private. Edhe kur ishte fjala për gjërat intime, ishte shume i matur, sikur që ishte i matur edhe me paraqitjen e personalitetit të vet. Modestia dhe puna intenzive në teater, ishin ndër arsyet që nuk shkroi autobiografinë. Ndoshta edhe për këtë arsye vajza ende e gjallë e artistit, Betina, e kishte lutur autorin Shaper t'i "rrefejë për Moisiun". I vetmi vend që ia kishte bërë respektin e merituar dhe që kishte bërë çmos që emri I Moisiut të vazhdojë të shqiptohet me dinjitet e krenari, ishte Shqipëria. Prandaj, edhe përkundër spekulimeve mbi nacionalitetin dhe mbi shumëçka nga jeta dhe vepra e Aleksandër Moisiut, shpirti i tij vazhdon të freskohet në valet e detit shqiptar, mbi plazhin e Durresit, mbi tokën e Shqipërisë.

*[Fund]*

----------


## Alen

Te pershendes I Love Peja

Se pari dua ta shprehi kenaqesine time mbi textin e lexuar , kam mesuar shumecka nga texti ne fjale mbi aktorin tone me fame A. Moisiun pastaj desha te pyes se ku e ke gjetur textin , apo eshte shkruar texti shume vite me pare . Te lutem me trego 

Perndryshe cdo te mire te gjithe Chatistave te Albasoulit

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Aleksander Moisiu...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...ne fund te jetes se tij..

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Moisiu ne rolin e Hamletit, Teatri Popullor i Vienes, 1992.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ne rolin e Fedias tek "Kufoma e Gjalle" e Leon Tolstoit, Berlin  1913.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ne rolin e Romeos tek "Romeo dhe Zhulieta" e Shekspirit, Berlin 1907.

----------


## Alen

te pershendes per se dyti here I love Peja , prita te me pergjegjes ne lidhje me textin por ......

----------


## ILovePejaa

Me vjen keq qe per disa shkaqe nuk te kam kthyer pergjigjen.

Ne fillim te tekstit te me larti mbi z. Moisiu, jane dhene shenimet mbi bazen e keti teksti. Teksti eshte perkthyer nga Ernest Ferizi ndersa eshte skenduar dhe edituar nga ILovePejaa per t'ju pershtatur forumit.

*...teksti monografik "Moissi - një legjendë artisti" (Triest - Berlin  New York), i gazetarit dhe kritikut gjerman Rudiger Shaper. Ky tekst, në botim të edicionit "Argon Verlag" - Berlin 2000...*


p.s. Dita e dyte e kthimit.

----------


## ChuChu

@SPEKTRI - Nga Alma Mile  

Për herë të parë në Shqipëri është festuar denjësisht përvjetori i lindjes së aktorit të madh Aleksandër Moisiu, ikonës së artit shqiptar në botë. Një rikthim për 125-vjetor me anë të zërit dhe të vetmeve momente filmike, që i kanë shpëtuar shkatërrimit. 


Ai u rikthye sërish në vendin e lindjes pas më shumë se një shekulli. Dhe mundi të vinte i gjallë. Të vetmet minuta të mbetura prej jetës së magjishme skenike, që mrekullisht u kanë shpëtuar viteve, u shfaqën para spektatorit shqiptar. Interpretim i paarritshëm, një mimikë që fliste më shumë se fjalët, sy të thellë sa një oqean dhe një zë Ai është Aleksandri i madh i Shqipërisë, pushtuesi i skenave të botës. Ishte ai që theu rregullat e ngurta të teatrit kur interpretoi rolin e Hamletit, veshur me pulovër të zi, xhaketë dhe mushama, duke shkaktuar një skandal të vërtetë në kohën e tij, interpretuesi i Fedjas, Orestit, Edipit, Tartufit Një aktor gjenial, i cili edhe pas një shekulli nuk mund të konsiderohet demode apo një kujtim i zbehtë fiksuar në tabela rrugësh të errëta në Berlin , Vjenë, apo Tiranë. Në datën 2 prill aktori i madh Aleksandër Moisiu mbushi 125 vjeç dhe si për ironi të fatit, për herë të parë shqiptarët, të cilët krenohen gjithandej me emrin e tij, i festuan një ditëlindje siç e meriton sëra e tij. Nuk u lexuan thjesht faqe referatesh të lodhshme hyjnizimi. Një shqiptar me banim në Gjermani, i quajtur Isak Guta, ekspozoi 150 foto të Moisiut, profesoresha e Universitetit të Vjenës Heider Pregler solli me vete zërin e tij, ndërsa regjisori Namik Ajazi dhuroi një dokumentar, ku përveç biografisë së aktorit dhe pamjeve nga rrugët e Berlinit e Vjenës të viteve 1915-1920 tregoi se kush ishte ky aktor që tronditi skenat e botës në fillimshekullin e kaluar. Moisiu në dy role: Fedja, personazhi i Kufomës së gjallë të Tolstoit, kryeroli i aktorit, prej të cilit ka mbijetuar vetëm 55 sekonda, ndërsa tjetri, shkëputur prej Lorenco Mediçit, rolit të fundit që ai ka luajtur dhe që i dha goditjen përfundimtare shëndetit të tij. Gjithçka për të ngjallur kujtimin e artistit, të cilit njëri prej shkrimtarëve më të mëdhenj të Gjermanisë, Ernest Lubiç, i ka thënë: Zoti Moisi, lejomëni t'ju përqafoj që njerëzit të mendojnë se edhe unë jam dikushi. Ndërsa biografi i tij gjerman Rudiger Schaper do të shkruante: Kur flasim për Evropën, duhet të flasim edhe për Moisiun. Nuk i përfillte kufijtë, ata nuk kishin ç'i duheshin. 

Jetë të mëdhenjsh 

Ai lindi në Trieste nga shqiptari Konstandin Moisiu dhe arbëreshja Amalia De Rada në 2 prill të vitit 1879 dhe do të shuhej në moshën 56-vjeçare prej sëmundjes së rëndë të tuberkulozit më 22 mars 1935. Ashtu si gjithë të mëdhenjtë, Moisiu udhëtoi nëpër një jetë e trazuar, me një fillim i vështirë dhe më pas një karrierë brilante. 

Në biografitë kushtuar aktorit, prej gjermanit Rudiger Schaper dhe studiuesit shqiptar, Vangjel Moisiu, shpaloset jeta e një djali harrakat, tipik mesdhetar, që ndërtonte aeroplanë me çarçafë të vjetër në brigjet e Durrësit. Ishte vetëm 4 vjeç kur së bashku me të atin e tij, pronar i një shoqërie lundrimi, tashmë të rrënuar, vendoset në Durrës. Jetoi vetëm 4 vjet në brigjet e Dyrrahut, megjithatë mjaftuan për të ravijëzuar tek ai tipare karakteristike shqiptare. Më pas atë do ta gjejmë në Trieste , Grac, Vjenë , Berlin , ku Aleksandri kaloi vitet e rinisë. Atëherë, kur me një gjermanishte të çalë dhe i shtyrë nga e ëma i futet rrugës së kantos. Kishte një zë të mrekullueshëm, por, sipas mësuesve të tij, ishte tepër i padisiplinuar. Një talent natyror i egërsuar, por nuk ka disiplinë. Thjesht këndon pa asnjë rregull, me sa ka në kokë, - thoshin mësuesit. Ky do të ishte kontakti i parë i Moisiut të ri me artin, por nuk u hodh menjëherë në rrugët e tij. Për disa kohë ai punoi në një varrezë të Vjenës dhe mendohet se pikërisht kjo e ka ndihmuar atë të realizojë në mënyrë të përsosur skenat e vdekjes. Vetëm tek Kufoma e gjallë e Tolstoit, gjatë viteve 1913-1935, ai ia veshi vetes me plumb mbi 1500 herë. Vetë aktori për realizimin e skenave të vdekjes do të thoshte: Ajo që më shtynte ishte një vrull i nëndheshëm për të bërë gjënë e duhur në çastin e duhur. Para se të fitonte emër ai është quajtur i paaftë, madje kishte nga ata që janë shprehur ashpërsisht Nuk bën për aktor!, pa nuhatur tek ai magjistarin e ardhshëm të skenës. Ishte dhjetor 1903 kur për herë të parë në listën e programit teatror renditej emri i Moisiut. Shumë shpejt do të fitonte zemrat e publikut me rolet e tij në dramat Elektra e Hugo fon Hofmanstalit, Papagalli i gjelbër i Artur Shniclerit, Azili i natës i Maksim Gorkit. Pas tre vjetësh ai do të bëhej protagonist i Teatrit të Dhomës (vetëm me 2-3 aktorë) dhe do të luante në disa pjesë që bënë bujë në atë kohë, për idetë iluministe, si Zgjimi i pranverës i Frank Vedekindsit dhe Fantazmat e Henrik Ibsenit. Ishte pikërisht Fantazma që do ta hipte atë në piedestalin e aktorit të madh. Në vitin 1910 ai do të martohej me aktoren Maria Urfus dhe pas një viti do të lindte vajza e tij e vetme, Beata. Historia me Marian përfundoi në vitin 1918 dhe ai do të lidhej me aktoren Johana Tervini, e cila e shoqëroi atë deri në fundin e jetës së vet. Në vitin 1912, zëri i tij i mrekullueshëm, në interpretimin e monologut të Faustit të Gëtes, Prometeut dhe monologun e Hamletit të Shekspirit do të incizohej në pllaka gramafoni, duke e bërë të pavdekshëm. Ndonëse ishte munduar t'i bënte ballë emocionit që të injektonte zëri dhe interpretimi i aktorit shqiptar, shkrimtari Franc Kafka do të shkruante në ditarin e tij: Ndonëse dëgjohen tërë ato melodi, zëri dukej sikur drejtohej si varkë e lehtë mbi ujë, por melodia e vargjeve nuk dëgjohej, ç'është e vërteta. Disa fjalë artikuloheshin nga ai zë sikur çliroheshin, kapeshin me aq ëmbëlsi, saqë kërcenin në ajër dhe nuk kishin më fare të bënin me zërin njerëzor. Ndërkohë që Stefan Cvajg do të shprehej për zërin e tij: Zëri përkëdhel vetveten, i rrëshqet mendimet e thurura poshtë e lart nëpër shkallë si macja lëmshin në oktava muzikore që ngrihen dhe ulen përgjatë tërë shkallës së instrumentit kumbues të fytit. Nganjëherë njeriu mbyll sytë vetëm për një hop për ta ndier ligjërimin e tij si muzikë 
Qytetari i gjithë botës 
Shqiptar, italian, gjerman, europian - qytetar i botës, ky ishte Moisiu. Dhe jo më kot. Fama e tij ka udhëtuar në skena të mëdha botërore, si në Nju-Jork, në skenën e famshme të Broduejit. Aty ai ka interpretuar rolin që e kishte bërë të famshëm, në fillim të karrierës së tij, Osvaldin te Fantazmat e Ibsenit. Spektatorët kërkonin me brohorima ridaljen e tij në skenë, por askush nuk e dinte që në mes të interpretimit ai kishte marrë njoftimin për vdekjen e nënës së tij. Në vitin 1927 i gjithë teatri i Berlinit do të transferohej në Amerikë, ku kanë dhënë shfaqje të shkëlqyera, si: Endrra e një nate vere, Kufoma e gjallë, etj. Më pas vijnë shfaqjet në Buenos-Aires. I sëmurë me verdhëz ka interpretuar në teatrin Odeon dhe menjëherë prej andej niset për në Kili dhe sërish në SHBA. Gjatë vitit 1929 ka shëtitur skenat e Spanjës, Rumanisë, Bullgarisë, Austrisë dhe Berlinit. Në vitin 1930 do të shfaqej për publikun e Bratisllavës, Londrës, Vjenës, Berlinit, Hamburgut, Salcburgut, Moskës etj. E ndërsa korrte suksese njëra pas tjetrës në skena të mëdha botërore, në të njëjtën kohë po shndrisnin dhe yje të tjerë në botën e artit, si: Karuzo, Valentino dhe Nijinski. Ishin vite të artistëve të mëdhenj. Talenti, mënyra e të jetuarit, skandalet, dashuritë, xhelozitë, i bashkonin të gjithë, megjithatë Moisiu konsiderohej më i madhi.

----------


## Raku

Sa krijime interesante qe vazhdon ti percjelle publikut mbareshqiptar propaganda Muho-Asllane persa i perket figures se Aleksander Moisiut???!!!!  :kryqezohen:  
Eshte vertet per tu lavderuar puna propagandistike ,merite e skundreve komuniste te asaj kohe qe e lane ne trashegimni si vule per "*Gjoja*" historianet dhe gazetaret qe shkruajne sot artikuj me permbajtje brockullash rreth figures se Moisiut.
Ja, ta studjojme pak me vemendje ket artikullin e meposhtem.





> Ishte vetëm 4 vjeç kur së bashku me të atin e tij, pronar i një shoqërie lundrimi, tashmë të rrënuar, vendoset në Durrës


Sic e shihni pra,ne citimin e siperm brockullor, autori deshton te thote se ku i kaloi 4 vitet e para te jetes se tij Moisiu *POR* kerkon te na tregoj ne se ku i kaloj 4 vitet qe pasuan 4 vitet e para te jetes se tij  :uahaha:  

Vazhdojme metej....




> Jetoi vetëm 4 vjet në brigjet e Dyrrahut, megjithatë mjaftuan për të ravijëzuar tek ai tipare karakteristike shqiptare


Pra, me ket citimin e siper mjeshtri i merituar brockullor i ketij artikulli kerkon te na thote qe Moisiu na qenka faktikisht nga Durresi.

Hmmmmmmm  :kryqezohen:  

Si ka mundesi nje gje e tille kur i jati i Moisiut ishte nga Kavaja dhe jetonte ne Kavaje dhe e kishte shtepine ne Kavaje???!!!
Pra ato 4 vitet e para te jetes se Moisiut qe vjen nga familjet me te famshme te Kavajes nuk quhen valle???!!
Por ,vetem ajo qe i intereson autorit,pra brockulla qesharake qe bie ne mos perputhje me prejardhjen e tij eshte ajo qe shohim ne ketu qe quhet ndryshe brockulle propagandistike Muho-Asllane.

Le te lexojme pak me poshte vete presidentin Alfred Moisiu qe eshte nje gjak me Aleksandrin e ta shohim ca thote ai ne kete interviste dhene televizionit Top Channel ne Korrik te vitit 2002.

__________________________________________________  _______________
Gazetari:Shumë është folur në shtyp, sidomos këto kohët e fundit për familjen tuaj, për traditën, për përpjekjet e hierarkisë ushtarake në lidhje me familjen tuaj, MOISIU. Çfarë mund të thoni diçka më tepër?

*Moisiu: Është e vërtetë që familja Moisiu, e cila trungun e saj e ka në Kavajë, ka një histori të gjatë. Ka nxjerrë mjaft personalitete të njohura si në fushën e kulturës, ashtu dhe në fushën ushtarake. Dihet që Aleksandër Moisiu është shumë i njohur në të gjithë vendet e botës. Ai është kushëriri i dytë i tim eti. Stërgjyshi im me gjyshin e Aleksandrit kanë qenë vëllezër. 

Në mjaft vende ku kam qenë, më kanë adresuar pyetje për këtë lidhje familjare, sigurisht duke u nisur nga mbiemri. Kam pasur rastin të shkoj në varrin e Moisiut, në Markoto, afër Luganos. Unë mund tju them një gjë që, përveç Aleksandër Moisiut e Gjeneral Spiro Moisiut, babai im, që ka qenë gjithashtu një figurë e spikatur e vendit dhe kombit tonë, në tërësi, në familjen tonë ka pasur një komponenet intelektual të vazhdueshëm. 
*

----------


## Raku

Nuk isha ne gjendje ta vazhdoja repliken me pare por dua te shtoj qe artikuj te tille brockullor nuk bejne asgje tjeter vecse zbehin te verten e jane jo te frytshem dhe pa fakte historike dhe sjellin  thjesht kontradikta te kota.
Ne rradhe te pare ,Aleksander Moisiu jetoi shume pak ne Shqiperi, shumcien e jetes e jetoi jashte Shqiperise,vetem femijerine e jetoi pjeserisht ne Kavaje dhe ne Durres.
Ai e ka origjinen nga Kavaja e  lindi rastesisht ne Durres ,por realisht ai nuk fliste aq mire shqip.
Nuk diskutohet fakti qe ai eshte shqiptar por ti sjellim epitete dhe emertime fallco me artikuj brockullor si i sipermi duke thene qe 4 vite qe shpenzoi ne Durres i japin atij te drejten e te qenit i Durresit duke mohuar plotesisht rrjedhen e tij te vertet dhe ku u rrit qe foshnje dhe origjinen e mbiemrit dhe familjes se tij qe vazhdoi tja shnderriste emrin duke filluar qe nga Gjenerali i Ushtrise Nacional Clirimtare ,Spiro Moisiu e deri tek djali i tij, Alfred Moisiu ,presidenti aktual i vendit.
Pra, keta "*Gazetare*" ose "*Autore*" artikujsh duhet te mendohen mire para se te shkruajne brockulla te tilla te tipit Muho-Asllan.  :uahaha:  
Nga buron origjina e mbiemrit Moisiu dhe pse i sillet emrtimi i te qenit nga Durresi kur ai jetoi pjese te jetes se tij edhe ne Kavaje ???
A mos valle duhet ti themi vetes qe propagandistika Muho-Asllane qe mesuam ne kohen e xhaxhit ndikon ne gjykimin tone???
Te gjithe pleshtat dhe skundret provinciale nga fshatrat me kufi te vendit, vijne ne Durres dhe emertohen ne pozite duke marre keshtu titullin e nderuar e te qenit *Durrsjan* , e gjitha kjo duke i lene durrsaket vendas puro si ato Pandat Kineze.
Dhe jane pikerisht keta skrunde morracake provinciale qe u strehuan ne Durres gjate periudhes se xhaxhit dhe filluan propagandistiken e tyre servilizuese varileshtore duke mohuar historine e njekohesisht duke e shtremberuar ate.

----------

